
OverTime – Time overlap tables for remote teams - diit
https://github.com/diit/overtime-cli
======
bdcravens
Looks to hard code working hours; would be more useful if you could specify
(it'd even be very useful for those with different waking hours in the same
time zone!)

~~~
diit
Absolutely agree, my hope is to port into a slack bot that would then simply
pull "do not disturb" hours :)

------
jenhsun
I prefer this [http://everytimezone.com/](http://everytimezone.com/)

------
plasma
Looks similar to one of my favourite meeting planner across Timezone tools.

[https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingtime.html?iso=...](https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/meetingtime.html?iso=20171203&p1=152&p2=12)

------
anarcat
great project! i was looking for something like this recently and it's nice to
see some efforts in this direction. to all the haters: we know there are
websites for this. the whole point here is to have something you can run
locally, with free software too.

i'm probably burn all my karma at once with this, but i ended up writing my
own similar program, in Python however:

[https://gitlab.com/anarcat/undertime](https://gitlab.com/anarcat/undertime)

My rationale is that I am... well, uncomfortable with the nodejs runtime and
prefer to use Python in my programs. Python is everywhere, whereas the node
runtime isn't always readily available. I know, not such a great
justification, but I was curious to see how an equivalent program would look
like as well (short version: it's way more verbose in Python).

So anyways, hammer away. bug reports and PRs welcome, but please keep the
flames to a campfire side retreat.

------
LogicX
[https://timezone.io](https://timezone.io) is a free service we use to tell us
this info about our team.

------
graup
I made a similar web service with sharable URLs.
[http://awake.zone](http://awake.zone)

~~~
riffraff
it's cool but the completion seems odd, it would be nice to be able to find
time acronyms like PST or CET for example.

Plus it seems to suggest some very odd places, restricting it to cities seems
like a potential improvement

[https://cl.ly/100X2C1z0H0B](https://cl.ly/100X2C1z0H0B)

------
bastijn
One of the things that is nice in outlook; adding a second time zone. Shows up
in your calendar next to your own time slots. Would love to see that feature
with more than two zones.

------
lowonkarma
Cool project!

------
maxxxxx
With India the overlap times are easy to determine. Never

------
Walkman
Congratulations for reinventing the wheel:
[https://time.is/compare/0800_3_Dec_2017_in_Toronto,_Ohio/Ban...](https://time.is/compare/0800_3_Dec_2017_in_Toronto,_Ohio/Bangkok/Vancouver,_United_States)

